# New nickname?



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Countbisquit (Nov 18, 2010)

Peasantbisquit
Villainbisquit
Slavebisquit
Underlingbisquit
Quiltington
FilthyTurkey
[INSERT_NICKNAME_HERE]
Thisisanickname


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 18, 2010)

Polarstorm.
'nuff said.


----------



## science (Nov 18, 2010)

Tundra


----------



## monkat (Nov 18, 2010)

BUTT.

Coincidentally, it's my rival's name. We've been rivals since we both were babies, despite him being like 2 years older than me.


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 18, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> BUTT.
> 
> Coincidentally, it's my rival's name. We've been rivals since we both were babies, despite him being like 2 years older than me.


Fetus rivals? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Change your name to creep.


----------



## mameks (Nov 18, 2010)

Frosty the Snowman


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 18, 2010)

Car-tick.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 18, 2010)

Antarctic ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You shouldn't change your nick just because someone else have a similar one.
It's just you, he has his own.

Change only if you don't like it anymore and feel better with another one which fit you best (and you won't have to search for one, the fitting one would comes naturally).

I have mine since 1995~1996, and I encountered many people having it in their nick too. I always refused to change, even when they were asking.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 18, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> Tundra


I don't vote for this one!

Marmalade's much manlier.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 18, 2010)

Flaming Artic,
Frostbite,
Cold-sore,
Iceman,
Ar-sole,
WOAH!!  (as in '*W*as *O*riginally *A*rtic *H*ere')


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 18, 2010)

ArctictheMudkip sounds liekable!


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 18, 2010)

TheHornyGuy or TheHornyOne


----------



## prowler (Nov 18, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> ArctictheMudkip sounds liekable!


It sounds avoidable.


----------



## Domination (Nov 18, 2010)

I'mPlayingAllDayAgain


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 18, 2010)

playallday


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 18, 2010)

Justin Bieber
Hannah Montana
TheHornyOne
TheHornyGuy
TheHornyGay
TheHornyHorn
TheHairyHorny
TheHairyHorn
ProtoKun7.1
Costello


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 18, 2010)

Kwartel's_bitch
Rydian's_bitch
rikardo03basher
Mordelaya (mmorpg-like name xD)
Barchick


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 18, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> rikardo03basher


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 18, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> > rikardo03basher


I'm pretty sure he would want to after your suggestions..


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 18, 2010)

playalldayandsleepallnight


----------



## Law (Nov 18, 2010)

Dinglebouncer


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## mameks (Nov 18, 2010)

member


----------



## Gore (Nov 18, 2010)

Why have names that aren't either playallday or douchebag been suggested?


----------



## Jolan (Nov 18, 2010)

WhyAmIForcingJolanToChangeHisNickThisIsStupid.

yeah.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 18, 2010)

Seriously, Marmalade.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 19, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use a shared computer? If not, save your settings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If that was me, even if I didn't have my computer remember me, I'd be able to get it right the first time; it's not difficult.

Also, lol at Dinglebouncer.


----------



## playallday (Nov 19, 2010)

.


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 19, 2010)

Monster-Balzak


----------



## raulpica (Nov 19, 2010)

BoneMonkey


or Tundra.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 19, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Why have names that *aren't* either playallday or douchebag been suggested?


He was suggesting that no others should have been suggested at all.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 19, 2010)

(chanting)
Polarstorm
Polarstorm
Polarstorm
Polarstorm
Polarstorm
Polarstorm
Polarstorm....

Nuff said!


----------



## RiderLeangle (Nov 19, 2010)

Uncreative
GuyWhoNeedsNameHandedToHim
Can'tThinkofOwnName
Doesn'tDeserveNameForNotThinkingOneUpThemself


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 19, 2010)

GuyFromCanada


----------



## Splych (Nov 19, 2010)

playallday
tundra


----------



## playallday (Nov 19, 2010)

.


----------



## person66 (Nov 19, 2010)

tundra, it's the best...
Other than playallday


----------



## damysteryman (Nov 19, 2010)

Well, since the only thing Arctic talks about on IRC these days is [censored]...

...could FrozenRapist be an accurate nickname?

/me disappears back into the darkness...

EDIT: censored?
Makes sense.

I guess that name is not usable then?

/me returns back to to the darkness from which he came...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 20, 2010)

ifiweretodietodaywouldyousayyouloveme


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 20, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> ifiweretodietodaywouldyousayyouloveme


FTW!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 20, 2010)

Boo to all of you. Tundra is the bomb.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 20, 2010)

SexBomb?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Forstride (Nov 20, 2010)

VaginalMattressOwner


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 20, 2010)

playallday


----------



## Rydian (Nov 20, 2010)

MARMALADE DAMNIT.


----------



## Law (Nov 20, 2010)

"The Dinglebouncer"


----------



## Rydian (Nov 20, 2010)

FUCKING MARMALADE!


----------



## Jolan (Nov 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> FUCKING TUNDRA!


TMI, Keep your sexual exploits to yourself.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 21, 2010)

You kidding me?  It's way too cold to maintain the mood there...


----------



## monkat (Nov 21, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> You kidding me?  It's way too cold to maintain the mood there...



HENCE why shaving / manscaping is obsolete.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 22, 2010)

I say again:
Arcticstorm.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 23, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

workallday.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 24, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## Jolan (Nov 24, 2010)

Tundra.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 24, 2010)

what's so cool about tundra? i don't get it..


----------



## Minox (Nov 24, 2010)

Arctic


----------



## Rydian (Nov 24, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> what's so cool about tundra?


Well, there's three types of tundra.  Arctic and Antarctic are located far north and south of the equator and are thus in colder climates altogether, while Alpine tundra is located in high elevations, where the air is thinner and there's less surrounding soil to hold in warmth.


----------



## Langin (Nov 24, 2010)

Langin
Dark Langin
Brawler
ProtoKun its over  9000


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 24, 2010)

*playallday*


----------



## Jolan (Nov 24, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> what's so* cool* about *tundra*?


I see what you did there.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 24, 2010)

TundraBomb

I mean, Tundra is the bomb, so TundraBomb is the bob-omb


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2010)

allworknoplay


----------



## Law (Nov 25, 2010)

Minox_I
Minox_II
Minox_III
Minox_IV
Minox_V
Minox_VI
Minox_VII
Minox_VIII
Minox_X
Minox_XI
Minox_XII
Minox_XIII
Minox_XIV
Minox_XV

Take your pick or make the numbers higher.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 25, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> rikardo03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whew! i thought no one would get my joke...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 25, 2010)

MARRRRRMAAAALAAAAADE!


----------



## playallday (Nov 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 25, 2010)

Add the poll so we can all choose marmalade (except the killjoys).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2010)

dayallday


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 26, 2010)

SexAllDay


----------



## Rydian (Nov 26, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2010)

Rydion


----------



## Rydian (Nov 26, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Polarstorm.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2010)

alldayplay


----------



## Rydian (Nov 26, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## monkat (Nov 26, 2010)

Tundra.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 26, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2010)

yadllayalp


----------



## Jolan (Nov 26, 2010)

yiffallday.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 26, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## monkat (Nov 26, 2010)

Ardunt.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 26, 2010)

Tundra.


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Polarstorm


----------



## Rydian (Nov 26, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## monkat (Nov 26, 2010)

Untard


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sahara


----------



## raulpica (Nov 26, 2010)

Tundra


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2010)

StrawBale


----------



## monkat (Nov 26, 2010)

Tundra


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 26, 2010)

Tundra.


----------



## playallday (Nov 27, 2010)

.


----------



## monkat (Nov 27, 2010)

...Tun.....tun..dra?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 27, 2010)

Leno


What if I vote for all of them?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 27, 2010)

GuyFromCanada!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 27, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 27, 2010)

Recliner


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 27, 2010)

SexAllDay!


----------



## Rydian (Nov 27, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 27, 2010)

FifthMonth


----------



## Jolan (Nov 27, 2010)

Tundraga.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 27, 2010)

Chocolate Rain


----------



## Rydian (Nov 27, 2010)

God I love these suggestions.



But still, Marmalade.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 27, 2010)

Tundra


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 27, 2010)

Celebration


----------



## Jolan (Nov 27, 2010)

Proto_Give_Me_Your_MSN
...I mean Tundra.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 28, 2010)

RoadSign


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## monkat (Nov 28, 2010)

The people have spoken: we want Tundra.


----------



## science (Nov 28, 2010)

I voted for playallday


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 28, 2010)

SexAllDay!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Pi (Nov 28, 2010)

The Cake


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 28, 2010)

Tundra


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 28, 2010)

playallnight


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 28, 2010)

24HourFixedPenalty


----------



## imshortandrad (Nov 28, 2010)

I voted for GuyFromCanada.

But I think everyone wants Tundra.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 28, 2010)

Voted for all.








And Seaside.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 28, 2010)

Loiterer.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2010)

Not The Cat Boy


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 28, 2010)

.ardnuT


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 29, 2010)

arctic


----------



## Rydian (Nov 29, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 29, 2010)

*A Gay Little Dog Boy.*

FTW.


----------



## playallday (Nov 29, 2010)

.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 29, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 29, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Monitors ban control*

disobeyallday


----------



## Rydian (Nov 29, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## Jolan (Nov 30, 2010)

Yay Tundra is winning.


----------



## playallday (Dec 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 2, 2010)

What the fuck kinda' wimpy name is that?

Marmalade is much manlier.

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 2, 2010)

Chuck Norris.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah, what Rydian said, Marmalade is better.


----------



## Law (Dec 3, 2010)

I still think you should have gone with "The Dinglebouncer"


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2010)

You are so lame now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 3, 2010)

Kiwi 

Much better name.


----------



## monkat (Dec 3, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> What the fuck kinda' wimpy name is that?
> 
> Marmalade is much manlier.
> 
> I'm disappointed.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 3, 2010)

Marmalade.


----------



## Jolan (Dec 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, what Rydian said, Marmalade is better.


Marmalade is Manly


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 3, 2010)

Maramaladeallday


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 3, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Marmalade.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 3, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Marmalade.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 4, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 4, 2010)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!


----------



## Rydian (Dec 4, 2010)

M-M-M-Marmalade wrestling!


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 4, 2010)

Change it back!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Arctic was fine.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 4, 2010)

SexAllDay is better!


----------



## playallday (Dec 5, 2010)

.


----------



## Necoconeco (Dec 6, 2010)

Banned?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 6, 2010)

Necoconeco said:
			
		

> Banned?


if you have high post counts you can edit things on your profile..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 6, 2010)

Tundra said:
			
		

> Wait six months and then ask me.  I'm not changing it again for awhile...


Technically it wasn't you that changed it this time either.


----------

